

DD-WRT Vulnerability, Heartbleed SSL Vulnerability, VPN, and OpenSSL - yiedyie
http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=890355&sid=945a10985948dd1e941a82bcf121d5b3

======
yiedyie
TL,DR: A quick look at the repository says _all versions between ~19000 -
23882 are affected._

